# Boat prices



## LongPoint Hawkeye (Mar 22, 2020)

I've decided to refresh my old '88 aluminum Crestliner, the hull has higher sidewalls and is in good condition. I'll have to wait 6 months or so for the new motor upgrade from a 140 to a 200hp , chairs, vinyl floor and trailer, it's about half the cost of a new equivalent model.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

I've been told its hard to even find used cars and trucks now and the prices are sky high on the ones out there.


----------



## Salmonslammer2 (Jan 28, 2021)

sgc said:


> I've been told its hard to even find used cars and trucks now and the prices are sky high on the ones out there.


Wife works for a GM dealership... Her boss has 35 years there and has never seen such a low supply of vehicles. Ever.

They dont even have service loaners anymore cause theyve been sold... Crazy times right now!


----------



## Ports (Jul 22, 2008)

You may want to expand your search range. Last year I sold my smokercraft to a guy from Maryland. Skeeter has a better following in MN, WI and the Dakotas.

Used deals are hard to find, a 5 year old boat is going to have almost no depreciation. That's why I decided to go new and get the lifetime hull warranty.

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

I tried to buy a new Polar Kraft from a dealer. He was told by his supplier that nothing is available until next spring. They said that they would honor 2021 prices. Ok, we worked out a deal for next spring. Two days later the dealer gets a call from the supplier. There's nothing available until 2022 and there will be a 20% price increase! Forget it. I think I'm going to refurbish my 2000 crestliner.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

n/a


----------



## scottymac (Jan 7, 2008)

Find some good friends to fish with. I agree with earlier post I think a good recession is coming if all this stays on track the pieces are quickly being put into place 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

n/a


----------



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

The 20-30k range will get you an early 2000’s fiberglass walleye boat. I have at least 4 friends who have bought a used Ranger the past year or two, two of them the past 6 months. All were in that age and price range. They are out there.

Also know a guy who bought a 2013 Ranger 621 with 94 hours in the 50k range last weekend.

They are appreciating that’s for sure. I bought a brand new Ranger 621 Summer of 2019, my bro in law bought the identical boat this spring, it was $14k more than mine.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Prices going up?


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Just read a post from today on another site: "Dealer just called me, Lund upped the price of all boat orders not invoiced. My Impact went up $2,800. Lund said they will eat half since already ordered. So if anyone has a boat ordered your cost just went up". Just sounds crazy. Won't be able to afford boats soon.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

sgc said:


> Just read a post from today on another site: "Dealer just called me, Lund upped the price of all boat orders not invoiced. My Impact went up $2,800. Lund said they will eat half since already ordered. So if anyone has a boat ordered your cost just went up". Just sounds crazy. Won't be able to afford boats soon.


The wealthy will get their private playground they demand.


----------



## CrawlerHarness (Dec 9, 2017)

If anyone wants a boat.....you can still make the drive to Tennessee and Missouri and Kansas and still test it out on the water.....

I am hesitant to share this one.....but I decided not to make a run for this one. The last I contacted them was back on 12/12. But for a 2019 Triton Allure 186 with a 150 Optimax on it.....that is a steal. $34,500 asking price and they will put it on the water for you. I was tempted to go pick it up and sell it for $42000 in April. 






登录 Facebook


登录 Facebook，与好友、家人和认识的人分享和建立联系。




www.facebook.com


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

CrawlerHarness said:


> If anyone wants a boat.....you can still make the drive to Tennessee and Missouri and Kansas and still test it out on the water.....
> 
> I am hesitant to share this one.....but I decided not to make a run for this one. The last I contacted them was back on 12/12. But for a 2019 Triton Allure 186 with a 150 Optimax on it.....that is a steal. $34,500 asking price and they will put it on the water for you. I was tempted to go pick it up and sell it for $42000 in April.
> 
> ...


I've seen a number of local boats priced back into the reasonable range since Thanksgiving. Still not fully depressed winter pricing, but it's a sign that things are settling down a bit. Last winter prices were still crazy.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

n/a


----------



## red wolf (Apr 1, 2014)

Not just boats but all the gear. Rods, reels, electronics. Don’t see prices dropping in my life time and I’m 47

I wish my slip price would go down or land for deer hunting. Like someone said earlier when the supply’s run dry prices go crazy. Most all supplies are slim and in no way looking to rebound anytime soon.


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

I bought two 6’ sections of 1” square aluminum tubing from a hardware store this week that had 2 different price stickers-one was $16 & the other was $17, so I asked the cashier which price was correct.

The cashier said it was my lucky day because when she scanned the bar code the current price was $36 for each piece & I only paid $32 for both pieces.

So I get why aluminum boat prices have gone up.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)




----------



## ETW (May 18, 2020)

syonker said:


> I bought two 6’ sections of 1” square aluminum tubing from a hardware store this week that had 2 different price stickers-one was $16 & the other was $17, so I asked the cashier which price was correct.
> 
> The cashier said it was my lucky day because when she scanned the bar code the current price was $36 for each piece & I only paid $32 for both pieces.
> 
> So I get why aluminum boat prices have gone up.


That's crazy but I believe it.

FYI, in the future if you're looking for material like that. Try and find an ALRO Metals Outlet if you have one close. I used to shop the one in Ann Arbor and they had a great selection of "drops" for aluminum dirt cheap. Buying that stuff at a hardware store is about the most expensive way to do it but I do it too once in awhile when I need it "now".


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

I had previously seen a prediction for an aluminum shortage in 2022.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

red wolf said:


> Not just boats but all the gear. Rods, reels, electronics. Don’t see prices dropping in my life time and I’m 47
> 
> I wish my slip price would go down or land for deer hunting. Like someone said earlier when the supply’s run dry prices go crazy. Most all supplies are slim and in no way looking to rebound anytime soon.


Electronics have come way down. I seem to remember paying 400 for a paper graph. Just the latest/greatest are fetching a premium, yet still affordable


----------



## Chad Fortier (Aug 19, 2020)

CrawlerHarness said:


> If anyone wants a boat.....you can still make the drive to Tennessee and Missouri and Kansas and still test it out on the water.....
> 
> I am hesitant to share this one.....but I decided not to make a run for this one. The last I contacted them was back on 12/12. But for a 2019 Triton Allure 186 with a 150 Optimax on it.....that is a steal. $34,500 asking price and they will put it on the water for you. I was tempted to go pick it up and sell it for $42000 in April.
> 
> ...


Do it.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fish-for-thought (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi all, I searched the forum for "used boat prices" and landed on this thread. Sure it's a year old, but it may still be relevant. Since last year we haven't seen the big economic plunge yet. I believe its still coming. My situation is that I am in the market for a used aluminum fishing boat in the $25k range. Boats that I am seeing in that range are small and over 20 years old. Does anyone have any input to future boat prices? I've only ever bought one boat before so I have no experience to go off of.

I've found a 2004 Lund 20 ft for a little over $25k. Is that a good price??


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

fish-for-thought said:


> Hi all, I searched the forum for "used boat prices" and landed on this thread. Sure it's a year old, but it may still be relevant. Since last year we haven't seen the big economic plunge yet. I believe its still coming. My situation is that I am in the market for a used aluminum fishing boat in the $25k range. Boats that I am seeing in that range are small and over 20 years old. Does anyone have any input to future boat prices? I've only ever bought one boat before so I have no experience to go off of.
> 
> I've found a 2004 Lund 20 ft for a little over $25k. Is that a good price??


In the spring prices will be 10-20% higher than they are right now because that's what happens every spring. Late fall is the best time to buy when it's still possible to get an on-the-water test run. It will be hard to talk someone into do that now.


----------



## CrawlerHarness (Dec 9, 2017)

Future boats are more expensive.....because they cost more to make. So I don't see new ones coming down by much in 2023. 

I think as a result that used boats will go up as well. So if a brand new boat went up by $10k in the past few years.....all used boats will go up by $5-10k. 

As for a 2004 Lund 20' for $25K.....I suppose it depends on the motor. 

Sounds like you want a big aluminum boat....so that limits your options. But if that 2004 had a 4 stroke Yamaha, Honda, or Suzuki 150-200 on it, or a 4 stroke newer Mercury.....I think it is a fair price. But if it is a 2-stroke Mercury EFI.....you are not going to be happy with the repair bills that happen annually. Or an I/O that you have to winterize for good in October.


----------



## CrawlerHarness (Dec 9, 2017)

Here is a comparison for you that is a smaller boat....

Marketplace - 2004 Alumacraft Tournament sport 185 | Facebook 

$25,000

2004 Alumacraft 185
Honda 200 4 stroke
Honda 15 4 stroke
80lb / 24V Motorguide


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Still insane for a 18+ year old boat! I bought my little 2017 CC rigged with an 80# and a 9” touch screen with a Yammy with less than a 100 hours for 26k. I can just smell the electrical demons in an old rig! This was last Winter. And still had to do some work…

No way!


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

fish-for-thought said:


> I've found a 2004 Lund 20 ft for a little over $25k. Is that a good price??


I just sent you a PM.

-NC


----------



## BuckeyeFootball (Mar 26, 2019)

Prices are coming down as inventory builds and demand cools off. The bad news is rates are up if youre financing. I think the economy has people scared so demand and prices will continue to ease somewhat. Why are you limiting yourself to aluminum?


----------

